# Canik 55 TP-9 Turkish Semi-Auto



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Anybody have one of these? They seem to go for a pretty fair price. The reviews seem mostly positive too.

The 9mm No-Name: Canik 55 TP9 Review - Handguns

Canik 55 TP-9 Review

Would like to hear any stories from members here.


----------



## IT_Guy (May 14, 2012)

I just picked mine up at the LGS yesterday. I will shoot it Saturday and let you know what I think. I have several (way too many my wife would say) other pistols including Walther, Springfield, Beretta and Sig so this one is really just to see if a pistol this inexpensive (I just can't say $300 is cheap) will shoot well and be reliable. I work at the gun store and range part time and we have many customers who would like to own a well made pistol for home protection that is not a pocket pistol but they just don't want to spend $400 to $600 for one. They are smart enough to understand that if you buy a pistol for home defense or more so to carry then you will need to shoot it a lot and that begins to add up quickly. My daughter and my good friend are going with me Saturday so I will have the opinion of several folks.

I bought my daughter a Springfield Operator in stainless steel for Christmas and she is loving it. She wishes it had a rail though because she has seen my new Laserlyte Center Mass laser and would really love to have one on her 1911. I ordered the grip/frame from Recover Tactical so if it works as advertised she may get her wish.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks. There are a few comparisons of the Canik to the Walther P-99. I have a Canik on order for the same reason, thinking if it is reliable and a good shooter it may just make a cheap truck gun.


----------



## IT_Guy (May 14, 2012)

Shot 100 rds down range on Saturday. Had several folks try the gun. We were all in agreement on the opinion. Nice gun for the money and certainly a capable home defense or even EDC (though a bit large for some to carry). Also all agreed that the trigger would take a bit getting used to and hopefully will smooth out over time. When loaded and a round is chambered the initial trigger pull is a bit strange at first with e take up that has almost zero resistance and then you feel the trigger "set" and now it is ready to go. It is a very short pull after that but still a bit gritty. If you use the decocking lever and go with the full trigger pull it was still gritty but had a clean break and was not bad at all. I was able to keep all shots in the center of the target at 7 yards easily. My shooting partner and I are competitive wit each other (we used to play tennis each week) so we like to shoot 7 rounds from 25, 20, 15, 10, 7, 5 and 3 yards. Again I had no problem hitting the center of the target all the way to 25 yards.

While shooting the 100 rounds I did not have one FTF of any kind. And most of the round were factory reloads not new ammo. I can't say that all of the guns that I have tried including some very expensive ones had that same success. 

My best grouping at 7 years was probably a 5 or 6 inch group. i could have gotten it closer if i had really slowed down and taken my time but then that is not the real world if I was using the pistol for self defense. It was not purchased as target pistol more of a inexpensive range gun and for that purpose it works very well. I am satisfied that it was money well spent and would recommend it to anyone looking for a $300 18 round 9mm for home defense. Funny that all of the information I could find says 17 rounds mags but I was able to load 18 in both mags each time.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, that's a very good write-up and description!


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got mine in finally. CFS shipped me the wrong gun first, so that had to go back. Finally got the right one, a TP-9 in Desert Tan. Looks well made, certainly well oiled. Man you get a bunch of stuff in the case: retention kydex holster, paddle and belt loop attachments, 2 mags, large sized palm swell, mag loader. CFS even has extra mags at a reasonable price. The decocker is odd if you've never seen one like that, but we'll see how it takes to get used to it. Think this will be a truck gun for heading out the road on those days.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

There are several companies doing aftermarket work on Canik's these days. Most of the "big boys" in the CZ arena have something available. If you want to take your gun beyond stock, I would start with CZ Custom in Arizona.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Smitty79 said:


> ..., I would start with CZ Custom in Arizona.


Their website doesn't show anything for the TP-9. The gun is an almost-identical clone of a Walther P-99, so I'm looking at aftermarket items for that.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Even though the gun comes with a Kydex holster, I have a special project in mind to mount a holster under the steering wheel of my daily driver (and maybe my truck) for the gun. I had a local shop make this up. I intend to mount it so I can reach down with my right hand and draw it from it's semi-hidden position. It's got pretty good retention.


----------



## rtb (Apr 28, 2014)

It's a fine gun, never mind "for the money". The thing is made to stringent specs for the Turkish military and police. Just the fact that it is made to such specs speaks well. I enjoy mine. It's different, looks good, and shoots really nicely. I think the trigger is as good, or maybe better than a lot of pistols out there. And the magazine capacity is pretty nice too, not to mention all the extra holsters and backstraps, mags and loader. I'm very pleased with mine.


----------



## warbird1 (Apr 17, 2012)

rtb said:


> It's a fine gun, never mind "for the money". The thing is made to stringent specs for the Turkish military and police. Just the fact that it is made to such specs speaks well. I enjoy mine. It's different, looks good, and shoots really nicely. I think the trigger is as good, or maybe better than a lot of pistols out there. And the magazine capacity is pretty nice too, not to mention all the extra holsters and backstraps, mags and loader. I'm very pleased with mine.


I agree with you...forget for the money. Excellent guns coming out of Turkey. I have a Stoeger Cougar and recently bought a Tristar L-120 (made by Canik 55). Both are simply outstanding with zero complaints.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Just shot mine this weekend finally (too many North Slope trips) and it was very accurate. So far to date it was used for the longest offhand shot on a pop can of all my 9mm's. I was comparing it against a new Walther PPQ M2 and gotta say they both faired very well. They both are keepers.


----------

